# Can't send emails in Outlook



## abaddonb (Aug 18, 2003)

Everytime I try sending an email out in Outlook, it just dumps it in the Outbox and won't budge. I've tried going thru the help, but I couldn't figure anything out. 

I'm using a cable modem, if that helps any.

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## stod73 (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm assuming you have internet connectivity. Check your settings and confirm your connecting to your sendmail server. What service are you using?


----------



## abaddonb (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm using my ISP's server, which is smtp.earthlink.net. My email service is Evil Email. I can receive emails fine, but when I try to send one it just goes straight to the outbox.


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

For reasons known only to Microsoft programmers, sending mail immediately is not enabled by default in Outlook.

To enable it, in Outlook go to Tools>Options>Mail Delivery tab and put a check mark in the box for "Send mail immediately when connected." Click OK to save the change. That's for Outlook 2000 but the option exists in other versions. You'll just need to look for it.


----------



## abaddonb (Aug 18, 2003)

Sorry for the lack of info. I have Office XP and that option is there and is checked, but is still placing the email in the Outbox instead of sending it.

Any other help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## stod73 (Aug 13, 2003)

Is there an email size limit? Some providers will stop letting you send email once you have reached the size limit but will allow incoming mail. Check with Earthlink


----------



## MsPCGenius (Apr 24, 2000)

Go here: http://support.microsoft.com and do a search on STUCK IN OUTBOX. Scan through the list provided and see if any match your problem. (I didn't see anything relating to XP, but a resolve for another OS may work for you....)

Good luck


----------



## stod73 (Aug 13, 2003)

Now that really was genius!


----------



## MsPCGenius (Apr 24, 2000)

> Now that really was genius!


 Hmmmm... Stod73 -- are you being naughty or nice??? [


----------



## stod73 (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm a bad boy....


----------

